# How we do what we do.



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2009)

I recieved a PM from a brother on the board that wanted some details on what we do. I thought others might be interested.

I started this about 14 months ago. My wife & I invited some people to our house on a Sunday night and explained our vision. We had around 20 people that first night.

The idea was to invite non-believers/unchurched people to join a group of christians in a nuetral setting. We would sing, pray, teach the word, & eat. All in an informal or "non-church" enviroment.

We are now running between 40 & 60. We have had fairly good success with inviting non christians, but we also draw some RC's. Our biggest response is from new immigrants. 

We give away a lot of bibles & christian books (several hundred last year.

As to the farmers market, we rent the demonstration kitchen. It is basicly a set for a cooking show. Several of our core (5) either sell at the market or work for a vendor. Also we find many of those we invite @ the market. The market itself is only open on Saturday, and we meet on Sunday night.

We pay far under the posted price of $70 per hour. we pay $30 for the evening (around 3 hours). When I called the lady at the city that book facilities it turned out I knew her from 20 years ago & she is a christian. I told her what we were doing & said upfront that I wanted to pay for one hours rent, but to use it all evening!

Since I & others have a close relationship with the market we get to hold a key & do not get charged for cleaning.

Since we are located downtown and across the street from a night club we get a certain amount of walk-ins. Now that the weaather has turned nice I am goining to buy a resterant style side walk menue board to post info outside on the side walk.

One other thing we did was last summer we moved into a large city park for the month of August. We ran the same format under a picnic shelter next to a playground. We had a fair number of people stop to listen or join in to the singing. We had anyone who could play bring any portable instrament that they have. When in the park, we provide burgers & hotdogs, & sausages with buns & people bring salads, chips etc. Of course many bring nothing.

To pay for this all we put a basket out on a counter. Last year we brought in over 10K. After paying for some food, mostly it is potluck, rent, bibles, we gave over $1000 to missions, sent some kids to a reformed worldview conference (designated gifts), and still have about $4000.

Once we make a contact & get someone out the first time we follow up by inviting them to someones home the following weeks. We also have big parties every 2 or 3 months & invite everyone that has ever come. we have had apple cider making parties, maple syrup making demos, pizza party (one member has a bakery).

People who come rarely on Sunday will often reconnect by coming to a party. This alows us to keep the relationships going with these people.

A couple of other details:

We are ministry under the oversight of Soveriegn Community Church, PCA. 

I attend every presbytry meeting & report in person. 

All funds collected are turned over to the deaconate of SCC, and any funds dispersed are dispersed by the same.

I do pray that this ministry can be turned into a more traditional church plant at some point in the future.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing what God is doing through you! We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 20, 2009)

and


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2009)

*some links*

Our location; March Moncton Market - Moncton, New Brunswick

our presbytry; Pray for Eastern Canada

our site; Moncton Community Fellowship


----------

